# Ok here is a question



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Who here reads water and fishes it to find fish, or who here sight fishes? Reply reads water, or sight fishes or both. I'm really curious to see how OGF'ers fish...

Me I read the water and dont sight fish.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Read water.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Snagging is the way to go IMO....




Really though, I enjoy reading new water, always fun. Love watching the float dunk.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Read water.


Yep for sure 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Read water....

Been finding the fish has been in places this year wayyyyyy differant then in the past.... Been a strange fall so far.... I read, hey, thats a sweet shoot or run,,,, i throw in the opps and catch fish...... hmmmmmm....


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Always read the water first "fish the stream inside the stream" sight fishing is like extra check marks. YOU Find the Food, YOU Find the Target.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Gotta be able to read the water, gotta know where they chill


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Gotta be able to read the water, gotta know where they chill


Well your right but there are plenty of ppl who go fishless a year due to the fact they do not know how to read water. This poll was to get ppl thinking who do not know how to read water! Better yet some ppl dont even know where to begin to fish for steelhead on any given river/creek just looking at the vastness of the waters they fish. some of them make it harder on themselves than they need too!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Read water, never sight fish! I think most of the people who sight fish will be too ashamed to admit it here.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Read water...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ChromeBone said:


> Always read the water first "fish the stream inside the stream" sight fishing is like extra check marks. YOU Find the Food, YOU Find the Target.


 Best said stream inside a stream and pools that hang around 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Read water......its the only way to truly fish for them....anybody can sight fish for them. but for me finding that seam, hitting it right and hooking up is what its all about ......deep holes and tailouts

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i just fish where i see other llbean lookin guys fishin? cause ya never know ,it might be SH BOB


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Reading water is sight fishing. Casting repetitively to a spotted fish isn't sight fishing, it's fishing with blinders. We'd all be horrible fisherman without our eyesight. Personally for me, reading the internet always catches the most fish. 

C510I


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

I read other peoples steelhead blogs,theres a plethera of them,It seems they are not as fussy about blocking out the backrounds in there grip n grin pics I download the pics and make 8 by 10 glossy photo's and walk up and down the river untill I find the exact same spot then i stand where they were and fire away!works every time.
ironfish


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

ironfish said:


> I read other peoples steelhead blogs,theres a plethera of them,It seems they are not as fussy about blocking out the backrounds in there grip n grin pics I download the pics and make 8 by 10 glossy photo's and walk up and down the river untill I find the exact same spot then i stand where they were and fire away!works every time.
> ironfish


There you go! That's a Field and Stream article for sure.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I read the water and if I see fish, I sight fish. There is no need to be ashamed to say you sight fish. A whole different set of challenges comes into play when the fish can see you. It aint that easy.

Some other guides, anglers, authors and well known sportsman who aren't ashamed to admit they sight fish;
Karl Weixlmann
Lefty Kreh
Flip Pallat
Any tarpon, permit, bonefish angler throughout the tropics.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> i just fish where i see other llbean lookin guys fishin? cause ya never know ,it might be SH BOB


I wouldn't wish LL Bean on anyone on my worse days......lol


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

brodg said:


> I read the water and if I see fish, I sight fish. There is no need to be ashamed to say you sight fish. A whole different set of challenges comes into play when the fish can see you. It aint that easy.
> 
> Some other guides, anglers, authors and well known sportsman who aren't ashamed to admit they sight fish;
> Karl Weixlmann
> ...


Karl Weixlmann = Donnie Beaver guide FYI! This is not a salt water environment my friend. lol.. These are little pelletheads of the Great Lakes. This topic is to just get people thinking about reading water/sight fishing. Your right especially when the spring time comes around and our tribs are crystal clear while our fish are trying to get there groove on!..lol.. Most of them are so stressed out! Well thats another topic for a few months from now! Anyhow you all take care. Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

brodg said:


> I read the water and if I see fish, I sight fish. There is no need to be ashamed to say you sight fish. A whole different set of challenges comes into play when the fish can see you. It aint that easy.
> 
> Some other guides, anglers, authors and well known sportsman who aren't ashamed to admit they sight fish;
> Karl Weixlmann
> ...


I fish the keys twice a year. Dancing Tarpon on glass water, Is the greatest thing in the world. 
Sneaking up on permit or a pod of poons, IS like the total opposite of steelhead fishing.
I sight fished 2 pike looking for chrome in the creeks yesterday


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ChromeBone said:


> I fish the keys twice a year. Dancing Tarpon on glass water, Is the greatest thing in the world.
> Sneaking up on permit or a pod of poons, IS like the total opposite of steelhead fishing.
> I sight fished 2 pike looking for chrome in the creeks yesterday


I hate sight fishing, but I find myself going to Destin Florida next May. I have hired a guide so I can use him as a fish taxi cab to take me around. I booked a boat to not go in the flats but to go in the deeper waters. We be targeting amberjacks, bonita and what ever else. I will not really enjoy myself if the guys says cast over there I see one! I will probly get caught up in the moment but as far as that goes I rather fish for bluegills! I'm doing it to say I have dont it I guess, and plus this will be my nephews first time salt water fishing. When I go to Maine you cast blindly around structure looking for fish. Again salt water is a whole different story. I dont know much about about fishign the coast below Maine, but I have to think they do not have the shore structure that Maine has.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I think its totally cool that many of you don't like sight-fishing, to each his own right? Fish how you want to fish, within the law of course. 

Let me ask a question with a completely open mind, ready to consider any opinion before judgement. I just want to understand the other side of the debate.

Why does it offend some of you that other people sight fish? Even though you may not like it, why do you care if someone else does?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

brodg said:


> I think its totally cool that many of you don't like sight-fishing, to each his own right? Fish how you want to fish, within the law of course.
> 
> Let me ask a question with a completely open mind, ready to consider any opinion before judgement. I just want to understand the other side of the debate.
> 
> Why does it offend some of you that other people sight fish? Even though you may not like it, why do you care if someone else does?



Ok for me sight fishing is reserved for dry fly fishing. Yes your right I dont dry fly fish either lol. Now some of us on here have spent countless days on the tribs of many Great Lakes and we have seen all kinds of bizarre fishing habits. Now lets look at this there you have the average angler who has his lead on this leader and his hook below it. If you are sight fishing how close are you to the fish? I will say you are about 10-20 away. How many people can say they have never foul hooked a steelhead while site fishing for them? Yes, I have foul hooked fish not sight fishing for them only because there is 20 fish in a hole as big as a bathtub. I do think there are a small percentage of anglers out there that have the skills to site fish w/o foul hooking fish. So in short for me at least sight fishing for steelhead is going to normally end up foul hooking your fair share. Now please understand I dont care how you fish for steelhead as long as its legal. This debate is supposed to be just that a debate no one take it personal we can all play nice Im sure!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Read water only


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

I read water, its not that difficult. But if i see a big one in the shallows i look around for the biggest rock possible and chuck it on its head. Works every time. Lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Both. I am a fly guy and the V doesn't get too deep so sometimes you can see them even when they hold in the runs or tailouts. I will fish to fish I see or places I expect hold fish. I am not too picky and have caught fish both ways. I don't just go and snag the fish I see tho. 95% of the time I hook them in the corner of the mouth.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm still a rookie, I don't rely on sight fishing, I try to read the water, and rely heavily on past experience on the water from the previous year. Since I spend some time fishing in PA I get a laugh when most of the Pa'ins rely on sight fishing and pass up spots when they can't see the fish.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

If you can't see fish in the water......then there just not there......(Heavy heavy sarcasm)


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

flyphisherman said:


> If you can't see fish in the water......then there just not there......(Heavy heavy sarcasm)


I FART in the Pools, When the fish come belly up I snitch them in the mouth with my Dry Fly.:bananalama:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> I hate sight fishing, but I find myself going to Destin Florida next May. I have hired a guide so I can use him as a fish taxi cab to take me around. I booked a boat to not go in the flats but to go in the deeper waters. We be targeting amberjacks, bonita and what ever else. I will not really enjoy myself if the guys says cast over there I see one! I will probly get caught up in the moment but as far as that goes I rather fish for bluegills! I'm doing it to say I have dont it I guess, and plus this will be my nephews first time salt water fishing. When I go to Maine you cast blindly around structure looking for fish. Again salt water is a whole different story. I dont know much about about fishign the coast below Maine, but I have to think they do not have the shore structure that Maine has.


If you think sight fishing is low, just wait until that guide starts throwing in chum to get those jacks and cobia stirred up so you can toss them a fly! 

On my one trip last spring, I had 2 guys walk by and ask my buddy and I if we had done any good. One of them said they had walked a ways downstream and not seen any fish.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

TheCream said:


> If you think sight fishing is low, just wait until that guide starts throwing in chum to get those jacks and cobia stirred up so you can toss them a fly!
> 
> On my one trip last spring, I had 2 guys walk by and ask my buddy and I if we had done any good. One of them said they had walked a ways downstream and not seen any fish.


Yea I know lol I just hope the fishing is not so slow we have to fish fer sharks..lol...


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

ironfish said:


> I read other peoples steelhead blogs,theres a plethera of them,It seems they are not as fussy about blocking out the backrounds in there grip n grin pics I download the pics and make 8 by 10 glossy photo's and walk up and down the river untill I find the exact same spot then i stand where they were and fire away!works every time.
> ironfish


you too????


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ouflyboy9 said:


> you too????


..lol great idea why didnt I think of that!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

steelheader007 said:


> Yea I know lol I just hope the fishing is not so slow we have to fish fer sharks..lol...



when are you going down and what side? I go offshore fishing a few times a year. 2 of my best friends live down in naples and charter. They said its on fire right now. Snook and huge monster jacks (im talken 30-40ibs) everywhere. 

Wish I could see a jack attack but of Chromers


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ChromeBone said:


> when are you going down and what side? I go offshore fishing a few times a year. 2 of my best friends live down in naples and charter. They said its on fire right now. Snook and huge monster jacks (im talken 30-40ibs) everywhere.
> 
> Wish I could see a jack attack but of Chromers


May 18 Next Year!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

steelheader007 said:


> May 18 Next Year!


IF YOU GOING GUILF SIDE!! THEN thats perfect time of the year. Still be some kings around and lots of cobia maybe a few tarpon. IF your going atlantic side
Troll for mahi , blackfin, wahoo Any good bottom around 80+ foot amberjack will be around. They are prob the Hardest fighting fish besides a tiger shark 

Good time to go.

Once you hook a Monster tarpon on light gear. It will be your favorite fish 
I may be down there the same time or a lil earlier.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ChromeBone said:


> IF YOU GOING GUILF SIDE!! THEN thats perfect time of the year. Still be some kings around and lots of cobia maybe a few tarpon. IF your going atlantic side
> Troll for mahi , blackfin, wahoo Any good bottom around 80+ foot amberjack will be around. They are prob the Hardest fighting fish besides a tiger shark
> 
> Good time to go.
> ...




The Guide said we will be targeting amberjacks, bonita, etc..lol.. We will be in Destin! fishing the Gulf I would imagine i na bay boat of some kind!..lol.. I rather have an amberjack that I can handle and take a pic of than a darn shark!..lol..


----------

